# Austerity



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

I read with great interest, the new financial issues within both Spain and Portugal which, by the sound of things and also from the demonstrations held in Lisbon and other areas, means even more stringent austerity measures to be introduced in to Portugal. Spain I can understand, they are the masters of their own destruction by what they did within the past few years to thousands of expats regarding property etc.
Now, I would like to think, and I am pretty sure, that those kind of tactics would not happen in Portugal to the expat, but what new measures to be introduced will affect the expat, let alone the locals?
Stiffer austerity could even bring about a falling property market.....buyers paradise?? Sellers hell?? I read that social security benefits are set to rise steeply. Not good for the local and possibly not for the expat resident(?) or at least the locally employed expat.

What do you guys think will be the long term of this?

I honestly thought that after the first scare about 18 month ago, Portugal had pretty much got its house in order.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Been a buyers paradise and sellers hell for a few years now, Social Security benefits to rise no it's the payments by workers that is set to rise, certainly not benefits

Portugal is getting it's house in order and hopefully will have a far more streamlined less time consuming and costly bureaucrac, and better more efficient working practices, me it's fingers crossed as it's not all about what Portugal will do but how the rest of EU will do and the knock on effect with Portugal.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Couldn't agree more CM. Its not how the country performs, but its allowed to perform within the boundary's of the union. Getting its house in order, as you say, would be the biggest step for the country. Unfortunately, its always been seen as the EU poor boy, which I do not believe is anywhere near the truth. Got a lot going for it, which they (Portugal) need to capitalize on rather put up road blocks and barricades. Don't look back in anger, build the future!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Portugal is getting it's house in order and hopefully will have a far more streamlined less time consuming and costly bureaucrac, and better more efficient working practices...


Amen to that CM. I went to the Social Security in Coimbra yesterday to get my number. There was only one person on the desk but he was very pleasant and the wait was not too bad. Needless to say all he was able to do was give me a form to fill in and return with my fiscal number and other bits and pieces. Thank goodness I had my PT girlfriend with me to do all the speaky bit.

Now the fun started as I had misplaced the notification of fiscal number and I had to visit Financas to get a reprint. Again one person on duty and this time the wait was 4 hours and 17 minutes!!! I even had time to pop out to a nearby bar for lunch during which time the queue advanced 2 places. Rather galling especially when the TV was displaying a boast that in July the average wait time was only 14m 33s.

Then it was back to SS for my number. So an entire day wasted just to get one sheet of A4 with my SS number on. Now where's that bottle of wine?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

S/S registration should be via a* S1* issued by UK for UK State Pensioners.

Then register with Financas online, you can then print your number off whenever you need, also you can now request a C/C size plastic card with it your number, name and Financas office on.

They discontinued issuing when the new Citizen Card was introduced but have quite recently approved a new Card for non Portuguese Nationals.

I keep originals of all these things at home, so I only ever carry copies and on computer so if i need a copy for any reason I don't need to go to any of offices.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> S/S registration should be via a* S1* issued by UK for UK State Pensioners.
> 
> Then register with Financas online, you can then print your number off whenever you need, also you can now request a C/C size plastic card with it your number, name and Financas office on.
> 
> ...


You make some interesting points CM and to take them one by one:

Bearing in mind previous PMs that we have exchanged I was very surprised that I was able to obtain an SS number without an S1. Presumably I am now in the systems of two different states; UK & PT.

I first registered with Financas and obtained my fiscal number back in 2007. I left PT in 2008 never expecting to return so dispensed with my notification of number and my card. Never say never and here I am back again. Seeing the length of the queue at the Financas yesterday I did enquire about printing off on line and was told it was not possible and to wait my turn.

I have been advised that cards similar to the one I had have been discountinued but was not aware of the replacement card for non PT nationals. I'll look into that and how to get one so long as it does not involve another 4 hrs+ in a queue! 

I've registered on line now with Financas but that threw up another problem as they have my old address. Back to the queue now to get that changed and try to recover my password which is to be posted to the old address.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's quite possible to get a S/S number but for a Pensioner better to do it via a UK issued S1 form, as the UK is now responsible for issuing your EHIC card for health cover in the rest of EU including the UK, it smooths both countries systems as your no longer a UK Resident then all of your UK NI is dealt with through International Pensions Newcastle providing of course their aware (and they should be) your no longer a UK Resident

Does you new address put you under another Financas office? as you need to register there not the old one.
Once you've completed online registration you can do this type of thing online.

Back to Austerity and reading a couple of very recent reports I feel really sorry for the major of Portuguese wage earners with recent hikes in S/S charges, plant IRS increases and a new raft of prices for some Notary services, think now the Government need to look at it's areas os waste, there 's only so much blood in a stone.


----------

